# World of Tanks und AMD-APUs - Erfahrungen?



## NineEleven (26. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat zufällig schon mal jemand von Euch mit ner AMD-APU wie z.B. nem A6-5400K oder ähnlichem und ohne zusätzliche Grafikkarte gespielt?

Wenn ja, wie gut oder schlecht läufts denn?

VG
Nine


----------



## Kusanar (27. August 2015)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Ein Kumpel von mir will sich einen neuen Rechner für WoT zusammenstellen, bis dato hat er auf dem Laptop gezockt (C2D mit integrierte nVidia von Anno Schnee). Preislich sollte es im Rahmen bleiben, daher hab ich auch schon mal gegrübelt ob sich für ihn evtl. eine APU auszahlt.


----------



## Deeron (27. August 2015)

Also auf meinem A10-5800k lief es auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen sehr gut. Schnellen Arbeitsspeicher und dusl-channel vorausgesetzt. Der iGPU hatte ich dabei 2048MB an Grafikspeicher zugewiesen.


----------



## Kusanar (10. September 2015)

Gibts noch jemand der Input liefern kann?
Es dauert zwar noch, biss ich fürn Kumpel was basteln darf, aber besser jetzt schon mal Infos sammeln 

"Ein Mentat braucht Daten."


----------

